#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 肉球蓋印處 >  >  第一次到這邊來，請多多指教

## 優洛那斯

如提．．．

----------


## M.S.Keith

恩  也請你多多指教歐^^

----------


## 狼嚎

歡迎歡迎~
依照慣例...新獸都要才藝表演XDD
迷：你怎麼搶提魯斯的名言阿??欠揍!!(踹飛)
不過還是歡迎你XDD

----------


## 哈姆雷恩

小心一點
這裡有時候會變得很危險喔....

----------


## KUBI kitsune

需要調教嗎?(炸)

----------


## Michile

> 需要調教嗎?(炸)




我覺得很需要…
打個如題兩字讓在下覺得非常敷衍了事，
到底有沒有那個誠意在，有獸曉得嗎?

----------


## ocarina2112

> 作者: 九尾狐KUBI
> 
> 需要調教嗎?(炸)
> 
> 
> 我覺得很需要…
> 打個如題兩字讓在下覺得非常敷衍了事，
> 到底有沒有那個誠意在，有獸曉得嗎?


NONONO...

其實是「如提．．．」啊~XD

如提文...沒有提下文~XD

----------


## 狼人渥克斯

呵呵...樓上的有好笑到^^

不過阿
大家說的也沒錯
小優啊~你只打了"如題"兩個字
要眾獸怎麼認識你勒???

多打一點關於自己的介紹吧^^
這裡是一個大家族
要介紹才能溶入更快歐^^

----------


## Michile

> NONONO...
> 
> 其實是「如提．．．」啊~XD
> 
> 如提文...沒有提下文~XD




呃…庫羅，
你還能注意到那個字啊…

看來我一看到這種沒什麼內容的廢水文就很容易火大…OTZ

----------


## Wolfy

> 看來我一看到這種沒什麼內容的廢水文就很容易火大…OTZ\


其實我有時候也常常回那種"純稱讚"的文.
不知道算不算是沒內涵的文.
可是有時看別人那麼渴望別人的回文.
覺得好看的圖忍不住就還是進去稱讚一下就是了...(真難拿捏阿~)

不過我覺得發起一個文然後內文打"如題"兩字.
的確是不會讓人看了很高興.
多多指教的效果也會下降.
(有時候還會有反效果)

其實改一下就可以了啦~
把自己來到這邊的心情多多描述一下.
順便做一點點自己的介紹.

應該都會受到良好的照顧的XD

----------


## Michile

> 作者: Michile
> 
> 看來我一看到這種沒什麼內容的廢水文就很容易火大…OTZ\
> 
> 
> 其實我有時候也常常回那種"純稱讚"的文.
> 不知道算不算是沒內涵的文.
> 可是有時看別人那麼渴望別人的回文.
> 覺得好看的圖忍不住就還是進去稱讚一下就是了...(真難拿捏阿~)


這嘛…
純稱讚總好過無意義文…
像是特地跑進來回個我真是無心回文的廢物…之類，
試問火不火大?




> 不過我覺得發起一個文然後內文打"如題"兩字.
> 的確是不會讓人看了很高興.
> 多多指教的效果也會下降.
> (有時候還會有反效果)
> 
> 其實改一下就可以了啦~
> 把自己來到這邊的心情多多描述一下.
> 順便做一點點自己的介紹.
> 
> 應該都會受到良好的照顧的XD


同意…

既然都願意花時間來發表主題，
為什麼就不願意多花心思補充些內容？

誠意何在…感受不到(－"－)"

這傢伙在拉昂さん管轄的文學創作版post東西，
每篇都還不短!!
而這篇報到文像什麼話?
至於那些東西，我是連看都懶得看…

放點誠意再來說吧。

----------


## 提斯蘿蘭特

那以後只對那些人只回應
"喔" "恩" "如題" 好了 ~

----------


## 綠風

還是等本人出現來解釋吧
這樣動氣也不是辦法@@

----------


## KUBI kitsune

消氣阿~阿米@@"

我也差不多啦=ˇ="
還不跟別人鬧起來了.....(遭毆)

----------


## 和魯夫

> 這嘛…
> 純稱讚總好過無意義文…
> 像是特地跑進來回個我真是無心回文的廢物…之類，
> 試問火不火大?
> 
> 既然都願意花時間來發表主題，
> 為什麼就不願意多花心思補充些內容？
> 
> 誠意何在…感受不到(－"－)"
> ...


嘩嘩嘩嘩!!我錯啦!!!我不敢啦!!!!我不再回些沒意義的文啦!!!!!!

----------


## Michile

魯夫…你總算知道我什麼時候開始火大的啊?
真是不簡單，給你鼓鼓掌…(啪啪啪。)



同樣都有從事圖畫創作，
同樣都會發表主題希望跟大家交流一下，
沒留言頂多心情失落一下就過去了…
我真的不了解你那篇到底是留什麼意思的…那真的是太扯了!!

----------


## 和魯夫

> 魯夫…你總算知道我什麼時候開始火大的啊?
> 真是不簡單，給你鼓鼓掌…(啪啪啪。)
> 
> 
> 
> 同樣都有從事圖畫創作，
> 同樣都會發表主題希望跟大家交流一下，
> 沒留言頂多心情失落一下就過去了…
> 我真的不了解你那篇到底是留什麼意思的…那真的是太扯了!!


對不起....我不是有意的.....
如果真的令你生氣.....
我誠心道歉.....

----------


## 嵐澤

不管什麼事...歡迎一下先...
相信現在樓主已經有足夠的誠意了....

--------
然後就是米大這邊....這麼說..我很危險了，隨時都有被斧殺的危險...就像我現在說的應該算是廢水吧....要採取分級（??!!）措施了...面對米大要嚴肅一點..再嚴肅一點......(已經被轟殺了...)

到底和魯夫哪件事讓Michile生氣了？我需要借鑑一下...= =|||

----------


## 奇修‧諾亞克

原來優大也來了阿，先歡迎一個^^

當然我知道優大一直都很忙沒什麼時間，不過他自己奇摩的家族倒是有問題就會抽空詳細的回答並解決
可是說真的，發文內容只寫個如題不太好喔...

----------


## 食老TPOA

竭誠歡迎優大的光臨~
請記得準備好隨身武器
以防止遭受偷襲
希望您逛網愉快~
...................................

小米......深呼吸一下
再暴走下去會發生危險的ㄧ▽ㄧ"

----------


## Michile

也許只是我一廂情願的想像吧?
哪有文章不離題的。

其實早對離題這檔事看開了…
因為我現在也在離題…而且是有嚴重踢館傾向OTZ\
只要該發言者初次發言有回應到本來應該有的主題，我就沒麼計較接下來的留言了…

至於那些一進來就離題，或是留些沒什麼內容可言(看倌們自由心證)的廢水文，
不需要誰來飆一下，只要久了自然也會被排擠…




> 對不起....我不是有意的.....
> 如果真的令你生氣.....
> 我誠心道歉.....


好啦…有這心就好，我接受：3
雖然網路上不一定能夠真實的表達所有的感受，
但還是希望能夠把誠意送出去，
只要自己覺得自己有這心意回文，
且能夠覺得不會愧對自己或是別人，那就足夠了。




> 不管什麼事...歡迎一下先...
> 相信現在樓主已經有足夠的誠意了....
> 
> --------
> 然後就是米大這邊....這麼說..我很危險了，隨時都有被斧殺的危險...就像我現在說的應該算是廢水吧....要採取分級（??!!）措施了...面對米大要嚴肅一點..再嚴肅一點......(已經被轟殺了...)
> 
> 到底和魯夫哪件事讓Michile生氣了？我需要借鑑一下...= =|||


……

我懶得再說什麼了，
下次踩到地雷前請先準備好保險。

我真的不要求對方用多嚴肅的態度回文，
但也不是嬉皮笑臉打哈哈亂留一通…請問你跟我熟嗎?

只不過是要個感想要個心意罷了…
沒那心意就別回了，除非你是回文機器人…沒有心。



另外，
什麼叫做樓主已經有足夠的誠意了?到現在都還沒看到半個鬼影子，
奇修有提到那位先生很忙，好…

但是這不足以構成發出這篇破爛到極點的報到文的理由，
請問一下，是有準備被罵到臭頭的誠意嗎?
當然，在座的各位狼群們應該都比我這豹還善良許多…相較之下(－_－)

----------


## 優洛那斯

抱歉．．．
因為那個時候太忙了
所以．．．（我知道這沒什麼理由的）

下次不會了

----------


## Michile

> 抱歉．．．
> 因為那個時候太忙了
> 所以．．．（我知道這沒什麼理由的）
> 
> 下次不會了


建議您可以選個能夠好好發言的空閒時間會比較好…
忙碌的時候就先別想發文回文了，哪怕什麼時候又丟出雜碎物連自己也不知道。

還是歡迎您：3
我知道我那幾篇火氣這麼大實在有欠風度…
但在下就是沒辦法容忍那種態度吧?

----------


## M.S.Keith

阿米阿......不要一來就嚇壞新人嗎......

----------

